# 1996 John deere 425



## old and retired (10 mo ago)

Well new to this forum but here's my problem. I've got a 1996 John Deere 425 has been doing great plowed the last snow a few weeks ago and went into the garage and the transaxle had leaked a bunch of oil on the floor. Removed the fender and gas tank and tires but I can't see where it is leaking very good. Looks like the case gaskets are leaking from underneath. Has anybody else had this problem and how easy to fix?? 

Thanks to all old and Retired


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I can't help much, but there are a few great hands here that I'm sure will come along soon!


----------



## old and retired (10 mo ago)

Thanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

It depends where you find it is leaking. Here is a U-Tube video to repair the forward/reverse lever seal:





Here's some other videos regarding a 425 transaxle leak:


----------

